# Ever been to Driggs, Idaho?



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Driggs is very rural Idaho. Skiing is awesome both in the backcountry and at Grand Targee. Should be lots of rafting. Jackson Hole and the Snake are close as are most of the Idaho rivers. Fishing should be friggin awesome.


----------



## New2H2O1974 (Aug 23, 2017)

if you're an angler be stoked for an interview. Although you can drive anywhere 1-2 hours in any direction and enjoy the splashes. 
Good luck.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

been going to Driggs for 30 years. Cold and LONG winters, good skiing GT & JHMR, world class fly-fishing, good hard working people, lots of Mormons, amazing hiking, not much nightlife, 2 good bars (Royal Wolf and Knotty Pine), 2 meh bars, Trump country, not great hunting, close to Snake, Henry's Fork, Teton rivers (fishing again). 3.5 hrs from Salmon, limited dining choices, grocery closed on Sunday, beautiful summers & fall, expensive to live in now. Jackson airport is 1.25 hrs away and Idaho Falls is 1.5 hrs away.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

Live in Driggs. Grew up in Jackson. Happy to answer any questions. Shoot me a dm.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

wack said:


> been going to Driggs for 30 years. Cold and LONG winters, good skiing GT & JHMR, world class fly-fishing, good hard working people, lots of Mormons, amazing hiking, not much nightlife, 2 good bars (Royal Wolf and Knotty Pine), 2 meh bars, Trump country, not great hunting, close to Snake, Henry's Fork, Teton rivers (fishing again). 3.5 hrs from Salmon, limited dining choices, grocery closed on Sunday, beautiful summers & fall, expensive to live in now. Jackson airport is 1.25 hrs away and Idaho Falls is 1.5 hrs away.


Mostly correct. Definitely not Trump country, though.


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

A fair bit of local packrafting and kayaking - Fall river, Alpine Canyon, Teton river, Granite Cr, Hoback, Greys, more, all within 1 1/4 hr drive. Inexpensive housing is hard or impossible to find.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

From chatting with my brother who has lived and worked in Jackson for close to a decade but recently bought some land over the pass, it sounds like Driggs has become a bedroom community for Jackson Hole. That is about all I know about it though. I imagine that means it will continue to grow.... who knows what prices and the community will do... I know Jackson is a VERY expensive place to live.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

It’s a frozen shithole for 6 months of the year, mosquito infested for another 5, but august is ok.

The river (Teton) is absolutely infested with SUPs and too many transplants on the city councils working to change the very character of the place that in part made it such an attractive pace to live and raise a family. It gets more and more unlivable for normal people every year. 

Spent years of my childhood there and worked construction before I went to college. 

The valley ain’t what it used to be.


----------



## alexisfire02 (6 mo ago)

I'm from the area. Very beautiful. Amazing mountain biking. Okay skiing. Very snobby / liberal if that matters to you. Driggs and the Ashton ID area have some of the best views in all of the Rockies. If you are into flat water fishing or elk hunting you can not beat the area. 

If you position your housing correctly you can have an amazing view of the Tetons every day.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I stand corrected. Looking at voting records proves I'm wrong. I must spend too much time on the back roads of Teton county. Large signs everywhere...even this past summer. 


Montet202 said:


> Mostly correct. Definitely not Trump country, though.


----------



## alexisfire02 (6 mo ago)

wack said:


> I stand corrected. Looking at voting records proves I'm wrong. I must spend too much time on the back roads of Teton county. Large signs everywhere...even this past summer.


Driggs/Victor and Jackson are tiny tiny little pockets of... different people. 

This is about Jackson, but it is also what is starting on the Idaho side. 3 houses or 3 jobs. When I lived in Jackson I knew doctors that were couch surfing. 









Wyoming's new land rush


With COVID accelerating the arrival of the ultra-wealthy, Teton County in Wyoming is now home to the widest income divide in America, with a median house price of more than $3.5 million, squeezing out the middle class.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## alexisfire02 (6 mo ago)

If you don't take the job, post the job info?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Did you know my friend Steve konnig? He used to own snake river kayak and canoe and passed this year kayaking.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Did you know my friend Steve konnig? He used to own snake river kayak and canoe and passed this year kayaking.


My wife is friends with his wife. Lots of mutual friends, for sure. Big loss to the community.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Really good skiing, snowmobiling, fishing and probably just a good quite life? Except summers on Jackson? Hey do you know a old girlfriend of mine named Donita Darnell? She married a kayaker dude and they used to do ocean surfing retreats for hire. Tall skinny gal lol. I’ve tried to find her forever and haven’t been able to. Goes by dee


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Really good skiing, snowmobiling, fishing and probably just a good quite life? Except summers on Jackson? Hey do you know a old girlfriend of mine named Donita Darnell? She married a kayaker dude and they used to do ocean surfing retreats for hire. Tall skinny gal lol. I’ve tried to find her forever and haven’t been able to. Goes by dee


I do. The guy she married (now divorced) is a good friend of mine. They were neighbors until the split. Great gal. Shoot me a DM. I may be able to put you in touch with her.


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is an incredible read about what has happened to that area. Billionaire Wilderness: The Ultra-Wealthy and the Remaking of the American West (Princeton Studies in Cultural Sociology): Farrell, Justin: 9780691217123: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Ah man I couldn’t believe it when it happened. In the early 90’s me and him and another guy drove a Subaru station wagon from San Francisco to Panama kayaking and surfing. I never really hung in Jackson a lot and moved to Kauai a few years after but I allways liked it down there. I really wanted to go to his memorial float but some how missed it. Thanks man!


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Ah man I couldn’t believe it when it happened. In the early 90’s me and him and another guy drove a Subaru station wagon from San Francisco to Panama kayaking and surfing. I never really hung in Jackson a lot and moved to Kauai a few years after but I allways liked it down there. I really wanted to go to his memorial float but some how missed it. Thanks man!


Terrible situation. One tough side of living in this community is this happens a lot! Did you know Debbie Martin, as well?


----------



## Jim Bob (May 19, 2020)

Kayaking in the area is great, less out the back door rafting if whitewater is your thing, but great access to some really nice stretches of flatter river. If you are looking for or are accustomed to a small mountain town you will be hard pressed to find a better one.


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input.



alexisfire02 said:


> If you don't take the job, post the job info?


I can DM it to you. It's pretty niche. Got any aviation experience?



Pinchecharlie said:


> Did you know my friend Steve konnig? He used to own snake river kayak and canoe and passed this year kayaking.


RIP



Jim Bob said:


> Kayaking in the area is great, less out the back door rafting if whitewater is your thing, but great access to some really nice stretches of flatter river. If you are looking for or are accustomed to a small mountain town you will be hard pressed to find a better one.


I'm sort of over my heavy whitewater days, flatter rivers are more my speed these days. I'm about half accustomed to small mtn town living in Montrose; I lived in Gunnison during college. 

I'm also pretty happy where I am. I'd be moving from a small rural town I love to another small rural town so it might come down to money. The work would be more interesting / challenging than what I've got in front of me currently. Tough to give up the desert access we currently have in SW CO but maybe it would be fun. Not sure I'm ready to drive 50 miles (or whatever) to the grocery store. I can't believe Mrs W would even consider it but she's considering.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I will say without real world experience (I live north 6 hours) that real estate is not all together easy or in my opinion affordable. It’s probably because I remember when you couldn’t give this place away but it maybe be another factor or nuisance if it’s as hard d to find as here? Sounds like you probably live in a like place so you may be used to it lol! I paid 15k for a house here once lol! Bwahaha!!


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

Pinchecharlie said:


> I will say without real world experience (I live north 6 hours) that real estate is not all together easy or in my opinion affordable. It’s probably because I remember when you couldn’t give this place away but it maybe be another factor or nuisance if it’s as hard d to find as here? Sounds like you probably live in a like place so you may be used to it lol! I paid 15k for a house here once lol! Bwahaha!!


The real estate part would be tough to figure out. We moved to Montrose in 99 so we bought low. Things in Colo are currently bananas but not on the same scale as there.


----------



## tetonadam (Apr 30, 2019)

Bootboy said:


> It’s a frozen shithole for 6 months of the year, mosquito infested for another 5, but august is ok.
> 
> The river (Teton) is absolutely infested with SUPs and too many transplants on the city councils working to change the very character of the place that in part made it such an attractive pace to live and raise a family. It gets more and more unlivable for normal people every year.
> 
> ...


Politics and transplants aside it is still a fantastic place to live. That is if you could find a place to live. Metropolitan escapees and AirBnB tyranny have wiped out any vestige of housing for normal people. That said, a strong work ethic, resilient attitude and patience will go a long way in finding a place to live. Just don’t forget your wallet. Local whitewater options are mediocre compared to central Idaho or Colorado.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

Flaco said:


> Thanks for everyone's input.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tons of GREAT flat water boating around. You’d be hard pressed to beat floating the Snake under the Tetons.
Housing is super expensive. Getting groceries is no issue. The main grocer closes on Sundays, but there are several other small market options. The community, as a whole, is fantastic. Local politics are very moderate and benign. Nowhere near the craziness of North Idaho (right) or Jackson (left). Opportunities for outdoor recreation, of all types, is endless. Lots of great community events such as free music in the summers, keep things fun.
This place is growing, and there is a lot of bitterness because of that growth, but it’s nowhere near the kind of growth places like Bend, Sun Valley, and Bozeman have seen. Growth in a beautiful resort town is inevitable. And ironically, it’s the transplants that scream about transplants the most.


----------



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

In terms of recreation you have hit the nail on the head with the desert. You will rarely go there. 
I lived in a small mountain town north of Driggs for a while, and did miss the desert. You can do it, but it's not really long weekend worthy. I find it a bit busy in Driggs these days, but still like to visit.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

Montet202 said:


> The community, as a whole, is fantastic. Local politics are very moderate and benign. Nowhere near the craziness of North Idaho (right) or Jackson (left).



Just out of curiosity, what is the political craziness of people in Jackson?

North Idaho is famous for some heinous hate groups: white supremacists, christian nationalists, paramilitary extremists, etc

People in Jackson want to what... save the wolves?


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

I'd love to live in Driggs or Jackson... I guess the San Juans are pretty awesome too.


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

foreigner said:


> People in Jackson want to what...


 Ride POW days w/o tourists???


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

foreigner said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the political craziness of people in Jackson?
> 
> North Idaho is famous for some heinous hate groups: white supremacists, christian nationalists, paramilitary extremists, etc
> 
> People in Jackson want to what... save the wolves?


Maybe crazy isn’t the term. Maybe insufferable. Entitled. Soft. There’s countless reasons. Spend a few days there, you’ll understand. It’s my home town, and I can’t stand going over there. I avoid it at all costs.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

There are very very wealthy people in the valley and they can at times be insufferable. Other times (when you are young) they are fun to drink and sleep with. Bozeman has so many special people that you really need to be careful. You just don’t know if they will stop at a stop sign or red light or not and if your dumb dog humps their golden doodles head they may call the police who will not be amused you have warrants…just sayn. Driggs is sleepy compared and just up the road is the best backcountry snowmobiling and skiing and hunting (in my opinion) in southwest Montana/idaho . There are some crazies in Idaho but nothing like the south lol!!


----------



## nervouswater (Jun 3, 2008)

I really like Victor and Driggs, but it’s a different kind of cold there versus Colorado.


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm not really worried about managing the politics. People move to Montrose because Colo Springs is too liberal...then we have Ridgway / Telluride for the other extreme. I do sense that everything is more intense further north so I think the next step is to visit and see...


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, go visit and eat at some local diners. Go out to breakfast. You will get a feel for the place. I haven’t been there in years.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

I live on the north end of Alta, Wy, up against the Forest, in Teton Valley, about 9 miles out of Driggs. Lived in Alta, or on the Jackson side way out in the Forest, most of my life. It's an incredible area for folks who love the outdoors. It's easy to make a living, and it's possible to live here, as I have, and ignore politics. Teton Valley, particularly the north end where I live, is centrally located to access some mighty interesting parts of Idaho, Montana, and Wyoming.
Housing is the big problem, though. And winter's are five months, no lie. I've already plowed twice and have a foot of snow in the pasture.
Photo of my place up on South Leigh. I can throw a rock from my porch into Idaho.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

tetoncounty said:


> View attachment 83271
> 
> I live on the north end of Alta, Wy, up against the Forest, in Teton Valley, about 9 miles out of Driggs. Lived in Alta, or on the Jackson side way out in the Forest, most of my life. It's an incredible area for folks who love the outdoors. It's easy to make a living, and it's possible to live here, as I have, and ignore politics. Teton Valley, particularly the north end where I live, is centrally located to access some mighty interesting parts of Idaho, Montana, and Wyoming.
> Housing is the big problem, though. And winter's are five months, no lie. I've already plowed twice and have a foot of snow in the pasture.
> ...


Well hello from North Leigh!


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

I drove thru Driggs about 6 years ago after having been away from SE Idaho for 15-20 years and was shocked at the changes wrought on what had previously been just another small Idaho town of no significance. The huge "my private Idaho" mega ranches and other apparent spill-over from the Jackson Hole valley was not what I had expected to see after so many years. 
If you continue down the main road to the west of Driggs and/or to the NNW you'll run into other small Idaho towns that haven't changed too much over the years and where I'd imagine house/land prices are more reasonable. Winters don't seem as long or as harsh as they were when I was growing up and there is so much to explore all over that part of Idaho and nearby WY, MT, etc. If you have the opportunity I'd say why not?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Er…my private idaho is a bit different lol! Hey can I come stay with you guys while you dial me in on the pass skiing? Can you take a sled up there? Or no need? I’d like to come hit that on my way to togwotee lol! You guys have some crazy beautiful country for sure!!! I did a avalanche course last year with two guys from there . Both international cargo pilots. They live there but get flown to La then fly 747’s to the pacific rim. I will say that island park is kinda weird lol.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

Montet202 said:


> Well hello from North Leigh!


Small world.
Did Idaho Fish and Game come by your place last week and warn you about the Grizzly sow and cubs just west of us?


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

tetoncounty said:


> Small world.
> Did Idaho Fish and Game come by your place last week and warn you about the Grizzly sow and cubs just west of us?


Oh yeah. A few times. We didn’t see them, but they were all around our place. The video going around of them running in the field was out our front door. Cool digs we’re in!


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

FatmanZ said:


> I drove thru Driggs about 6 years ago after having been away from SE Idaho for 15-20 years and was shocked at the changes wrought on what had previously been just another small Idaho town of no significance. The huge "my private Idaho" mega ranches and other apparent spill-over from the Jackson Hole valley was not what I had expected to see after so many years.
> If you continue down the main road to the west of Driggs and/or to the NNW you'll run into other small Idaho towns that haven't changed too much over the years and where I'd imagine house/land prices are more reasonable. Winters don't seem as long or as harsh as they were when I was growing up and there is so much to explore all over that part of Idaho and nearby WY, MT, etc. If you have the opportunity I'd say why not?


You are correct. You just need to get beyond commuting distance to the Jackson side and things settle down. Out north of Felt, or thereabouts.
As for the place going to hell, well, I built my first house around here in 1980. And I love it here more than ever. But I don't get into town much.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

Montet202 said:


> Oh yeah. A few times. We didn’t see them, but they were all around our place. The video going around of them running in the field was out our front door. Cool digs we’re in!


Saw that video. Guess I won't try to outrun one of those things.


----------



## tetonadam (Apr 30, 2019)

tetoncounty said:


> Saw that video. Guess I won't try to outrun one of those things.


Fish and game euthanized them for becoming habituated to humans: ie garbage


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

It’s true, garbage kills bears.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

You too can live in the Teton Canyon/Alta.
https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/1740-Teton-Canyon-Rd-E_Alta_WY_83414_M90655-34786


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

tetonadam said:


> Fish and game euthanized them for becoming habituated to humans: ie garbage


The bears never got into garbage. They had already been in Mamoth and Gardner, been relocated once, then found their way into our neighborhood. F&G watched them for two weeks and they never left our populated area. They fed on a ranch sheep and some discarded cattle. F&G determined they were habituated and euthanized them. Sad deal, but that’s the way this world of ours works.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

dsrtrat said:


> You too can live in the Teton Canyon/Alta.
> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/1740-Teton-Canyon-Rd-E_Alta_WY_83414_M90655-34786


You picked the very most incredible piece of private property in the valley. It’s worth every bit of the asking price. If I could have any house, either side of the Tetons, this would be it.


----------



## Taku (Apr 7, 2016)

Live in Driggs and folks have described it well. If you are interested, our house is up for sale on the east end of Driggs about a mile from the airport and downtown. As in most places, real estate is what you can afford depending on what you are selling. Good luck!


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

dsrtrat said:


> You too can live in the Teton Canyon/Alta.
> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/1740-Teton-Canyon-Rd-E_Alta_WY_83414_M90655-34786


Seven acres for ONLY $8M. What a bargain!

And I thought real estate in Central Oreegone had gotten out of hand...


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

foreigner said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the political craziness of people in Jackson?
> 
> North Idaho is famous for some heinous hate groups: white supremacists, christian nationalists, paramilitary extremists, etc
> 
> People in Jackson want to what... save the wolves?


read that book!


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

BenSlaughter said:


> Seven acres for ONLY $8M. What a bargain!
> 
> And I thought real estate in Central Oreegone had gotten out of hand...


This particular lot is one of a kind. It has, hands down, the most incredible views of the Tetons. (On this side, at least) It’s right between town and the ski area. And it backs up to endless public lands. I can’t imagine they won’t get asking price.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Montet202 said:


> This particular lot is one of a kind. It has, hands down, the most incredible views of the Tetons. (On this side, at least) It’s right between town and the ski area. And it backs up to endless public lands. I can’t imagine they won’t get asking price.


Sounds like I should be working on those houses. 🤑🤑🤑
'Course I couldn't afford to live there...


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Isn’t bend and that one cool town about the same? Pretty cool you have locals willing to help! If you said you wanted to move here I’d give you wallrat s number lol!!


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Around here, with a stellar view of the Cascades, that property would be worth $3m, tops.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

BenSlaughter said:


> Sounds like I should be working on those houses. 🤑🤑🤑
> 'Course I couldn't afford to live there...


Like anything…the cost of living is higher, but so are the wages. $50-$100/hr for experienced carpenters isn’t unheard of. I’m getting around $600/lineal foot for furniture grade cabinets. $600/uppers, $600 lowers, $1500/full height. Uninstalled (another $150/ft). I’m making around $200/hr on milling trim packages, after expenses. And it’s quality work. No MDF in this town! The work in Jackson is really nutty. I have two friends working on $55 million and $65 million homes! One has a 10,000square foot BASEMENT! The water table is so highly, the slab is almost six feet thick. Just the concrete work was $20 mil.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

These places have gentleman’s ranches and the richest people on earths log cabins. As an example the last log home I painted as a contractor here was 22k square feet. Just like pioneers!!! You can name drop celebrities and sports guys and then titans if industry. This home was owned by a Wall Street guy who’s name you have never heard and was double the cost of that one in Driggs. They where actually nice people and it was during the Great Recession so I was happy to be at work (sounds weird to say) I wonder who had the most expensive home in the world? It isn’me!!


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

Montet202 said:


> This particular lot is one of a kind. It has, hands down, the most incredible views of the Tetons. (On this side, at least) It’s right between town and the ski area. And it backs up to endless public lands. I can’t imagine they won’t get asking price.


Full disclaimer, this property is owned by a friend of mine. It's what Montet202 says, a one of a kind. I have had the good fortune to enjoy the views from the front porch many times. If only I had the $. I was just trying to illustrate what properties in the area were going for, not trying to promote it.


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

Taku said:


> Live in Driggs and folks have described it well. If you are interested, our house is up for sale on the east end of Driggs about a mile from the airport and downtown. As in most places, real estate is what you can afford depending on what you are selling. Good luck!


Are you moving away? I'd enjoy seeing the listing for your house if you'd like to share.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

dsrtrat said:


> You too can live in the Teton Canyon/Alta.
> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/1740-Teton-Canyon-Rd-E_Alta_WY_83414_M90655-34786





Montet202 said:


> Like anything…the cost of living is higher, but so are the wages. $50-$100/hr for experienced carpenters isn’t unheard of. I’m getting around $600/lineal foot for furniture grade cabinets. $600/uppers, $600 lowers, $1500/full height. Uninstalled (another $150/ft). I’m making around $200/hr on milling trim packages, after expenses. And it’s quality work. No MDF in this town! The work in Jackson is really nutty. I have two friends working on $55 million and $65 million homes! One has a 10,000square foot BASEMENT! The water table is so highly, the slab is almost six feet thick. Just the concrete work was $20 mil.





dsrtrat said:


> You too can live in the Teton Canyon/Alta.
> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/1740-Teton-Canyon-Rd-E_Alta_WY_83414_M90655-34786


Just to interject a little perspective. I inspect houses for real estate deals all over the region. My wife is a broker. I get to see properties that run the gamut from single wides to mansions. There are affordable properties on the market, especially on the Idaho side of the line. If you're willing to work on a run down place you can get a bargain. My last move over here I did just that- my wife found a place with a lot of serious problems, we got a good deal, and I spent the last year working my butt off fixing it up. Worked for us.
And, prices on the low end in Idaho are softening: mortgage rates went up and a lot of working folks passed on the high prices. The people I talk to who know real estate here expect a downward trend in prices this next year.
As Montet 202 pointed out, you can make good money here. Guys with trade skills can do really well. Work a 4 day week, gross $2K, ski 3 days, repeat. Most contractors will accommodate "powder days".


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

If any of you guys that live there need Sandblasting work done.... you should definitely hit my brother Aaron up. His company has definitely done a bunch of huge log cabins and such that need repainting. As with most people there, he also has a job at one of the Thai restaurants waiting tables in Jackson and does other odd jobs.

He did a exterior sandblasting job on one place outside of Jackson where there was a big bay window looking out at the Tetons that had a 2-3" support beam in the middle, and the new owners spent like $70k having it removed and a new window without the center support put in.

I don't know if he bought land in Driggs or if its just toward that direction....but I know he and like 8-12 friends went in on a big plot of land across the Idaho border that they all plan to sub-divide and build homes on. I get the feeling like that was the only way most of them could afford to own property in the area.

I have another friend of a friend who is remodeling his house in Jackson and its small but nice...and they are like $500k overbudget but if he sold the house it would still sell for more then he has into it.

My parents rent a place year round in Pinedale too and my step mom uses it as her place to get away. She owns some land on the outskirts of town and out in Daniel. She is pretty enamored with the Mountain Man thing that happened in that area, and her plot in Daniel was part of the site where a big fur trading post once existed.


----------



## tetonadam (Apr 30, 2019)

tetoncounty said:


> Just to interject a little perspective. I inspect houses for real estate deals all over the region. My wife is a broker. I get to see properties that run the gamut from single wides to mansions. There are affordable properties on the market, especially on the Idaho side of the line. If you're willing to work on a run down place you can get a bargain. My last move over here I did just that- my wife found a place with a lot of serious problems, we got a good deal, and I spent the last year working my butt off fixing it up. Worked for us.
> And, prices on the low end in Idaho are softening: mortgage rates went up and a lot of working folks passed on the high prices. The people I talk to who know real estate here expect a downward trend in prices this next year.
> As Montet 202 pointed out, you can make good money here. Guys with trade skills can do really well. Work a 4 day week, gross $2K, ski 3 days, repeat. Most contractors will accommodate "powder days".


C’mon man. 600,000$ for a fixer upper is affordable? A bargain? Where did you move from?


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

I think housing will work out. The company has a place we can rent while we figure it out. In the short term, we’ll keep everything in colo intact and feel our way.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

So you’re taking the new job. Aviation experience wanted in Driggs, Idaho??? Afton, Wyo yeah ok… but Driggs? You gotta spill man. My curiousity is peaked. I am an Avaition/Areospace major that‘s not leaving where he’s at. PM me.


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

jamesthomas said:


> So you’re taking the new job. Aviation experience wanted in Driggs, Idaho??? Afton, Wyo yeah ok… but Driggs? You gotta spill man. My curiousity is peaked. I am an Avaition/Areospace major that‘s not leaving where he’s at. PM me.


I’m sure you understand that I have to stay frosty until things are settled. In time I will share


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Can’t wait to get the low down. Beautiful place you may be going to. Always loved that corner of the rockies


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

John_in_Loveland said:


> read that book!


I'll check out the book but I'm guessing it won't try to convince me that rich Republican assholes masquerading in cowboy hats are a good reason to vote GOP.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

foreigner said:


> I'll check out the book but I'm guessing it won't try to convince me that rich Republican assholes masquerading in cowboy hats are a good reason to vote GOP.


Keep in mind, the rich ass holes in cowboy hats are few and far between. They are the ones that come out a week or two at a time to ‘vacation’ in their 20k square foot third homes. You rarely see them.
The real ass holes are the new ‘locals’, who are largely semi-wealthy (compared to the Uber rich) entitles ass holes that want everything the way it was where they came from. Tons of trust funders. 23 year old kids pretending to be fishing guides with $80k trucks and Stealth Craft drift boats. The ski and fishing bums that moved here, and want to stay and raise families, but can’t afford Jackson, move over here to the Idaho side. What’s left, in Jackson, are the rich entitled kids.


----------



## Taku (Apr 7, 2016)

Flaco said:


> Are you moving away? I'd enjoy seeing the listing for your house if you'd like to share.


here you go:


https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/962-Dusty-Trl_Driggs_ID_83422_M16242-76352


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Montet202 said:


> Keep in mind, the rich ass holes in cowboy hats are few and far between. They are the ones that come out a week or two at a time to ‘vacation’ in their 20k square foot third homes. You rarely see them.
> The real ass holes are the new ‘locals’, who are largely semi-wealthy (compared to the Uber rich) entitles ass holes that want everything the way it was where they came from. Tons of trust funders. 23 year old kids pretending to be fishing guides with $80k trucks and Stealth Craft drift boats. The ski and fishing bums that moved here, and want to stay and raise families, but can’t afford Jackson, move over here to the Idaho side. What’s left, in Jackson, are the rich entitled kids.


I've experiences that, here. Have worked on homes for very wealthy people. Some of the nicest folks I've met. Was out to work on a house I'd finished for a couple- their 3rd home, on a golf course- one Saturday morning. Mr. Homeowner was on one of my 12' step ladders adjusting the limits on his brand new custom garage door openers.
I told him he didn't need to do that, I'd call the installer, have them to come do it!
"Naw, I don't mind, I like this sort of thing."

The people who make juuust enough to drive a(leased) Mercedes SUV and live in a house on "the right" side of town.... THOSE people will cause you far more grief...


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

tetonadam said:


> C’mon man. 600,000$ for a fixer upper is affordable? A bargain? Where did you move from?





BenSlaughter said:


> I've experiences that, here. Have worked on homes for very wealthy people. Some of the nicest folks I've met. Was out to work on a house I'd finished for a couple- their 3rd home, on a golf course- one Saturday morning. Mr. Homeowner was on one of my 12' step ladders adjusting the limits on his brand new custom garage door openers.
> I told him he didn't need to do that, I'd call the installer, have them to come do it!
> "Naw, I don't mind, I like this sort of thing."
> 
> The people who make juuust enough to drive a(leased) Mercedes SUV and live in a house on "the right" side of town.... THOSE people will cause you far more grief...


My experience as a contractor has been that it is only people who have money who will hire you, and pay you.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

ever bang a tennis pro when you where young? Yeah me neither


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Getting off topic, here. But that's what Buzzards do.

You may not be able to read this(paywall) but it's entertaining. Was sent to me by an attorney friend who married a carpenter.



https://www.nytimes.com/2006/07/20/garden/20romance.html


----------



## Tntslc (4 mo ago)

Beautiful place. You MUST enjoy winter because its long.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

BenSlaughter said:


> Getting off topic, here. But that's what Buzzards do.
> 
> You may not be able to read this(paywall) but it's entertaining. Was sent to me by an attorney friend who married a carpenter.
> 
> ...


This is indeed behind a paywall. Too bad. I'd love to know what those soft-handed chicken-necked city boys have to say about the trades.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

tetoncounty said:


> This is indeed behind a paywall. Too bad. I'd love to know what those soft-handed chicken-necked city boys have to say about the trades.


Its been some time since I read it(I don't have a NYT sub. either) But in the briefest of summaries(if memory serves), it is basically an account of a young guy in the trades sleeping his way through a community of wealthy housewives until he ends up settling down in a home he had renovated with the(now ex) wife of one of his clients.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Tennis pro…


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Difference between a 'Tennis Pro" and a "Dirtbag River Runner"? Based on that NYT piece one could theorize that the Pro selectively works their way up the river of life while the Dirtbag floats their way down the river picking up whatever comes their way......


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

(Inside joke for myself)
Once I sat upstairs at snake river brewery (in Jackson wy) and played some pool. It got crowded and I played with a curly headed guy who was visibly kinda bummed. Being the nice guy iam I went out of my way to be a bro and let him unwind and maybe feel better. After awhile he started telling me about his abusive girlfriend and all the horrible ways she treated him like shite and how she used and abused him. Then it turns out he was just banging a tennis pro and being a kept boy lol. He had met her at some tournament and she had a home in Jackson lol! So now I just laugh at kept boys banging tennis pros lol! I never banged any one famous . My wife’s from great falls so I know a little about abusive girls lol!!! Kinda cringy too be banging a richy cougar divorcey though. Ugh. Lol


----------



## alexisfire02 (6 mo ago)

Ripper said:


> Ride POW days w/o tourists???


Not really possible, they are tourists themselves. When was the last time you went into Albertsons and saw a cashier with a local hometown on the name tag?


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

alexisfire02 said:


> Not really possible, they are tourists themselves. When was the last time you went into Albertsons and saw a cashier with a local hometown on the name tag?


I was the lead carpenter at Jackson Hole Mt Resort around 2000. I was one of only a few employees with Jackson on their name tag. Every time I got on a chair, someone would make a comment about how rare that tag is. I know a few patrollers and one electrician there that still have a Jackson tag. But yeah, born locals are super rare. Way too expensive to stick around.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

That’s such a tragedy. If you didn’t own property/a house before things went crazy you can never dream of affording one now. Durango is like that. I feel bad for the local under 30 folks. You have to leave your home town in order to afford housing.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Worse is we’re wearing name tags…
I had a fond memory just today of working in Yellowstone as a kid. If you received 3 positive comments in a comment box you won a pizza at the employee pub! So I just kept putting them in there! Charlie was so nice today! Charlie gave us great service and was just a joy! Wish all your employees where like Charlie! Ah…if only I’d met a fancy cougar lol! We used to camp in our trucks in the brewery parking lot lol. First real beat down in my kayak was taco hole lol. I can’t believe you gotta have a million dollars to live in Driggs! That’s not ok. Did you guys know rob kincade? Legend


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

Being displaced by the wealthy in your hometown is annoying but it's objectively better than growing up in a shitty, economically-disadvantaged place.

Both of you had to move, but the person born in Jackson or an expensive urban place like San Francisco, derived both financial benefits and the benefit of growing up somewhere interesting.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

foreigner said:


> Being displaced by the wealthy in your hometown is annoying but it's objectively better than growing up in a shitty, economically-disadvantaged place.
> 
> Both of you had to move, but the person born in Jackson or an expensive urban place like San Francisco, derived both financial benefits and the benefit of growing up somewhere interesting.


I have no complaints. It’s a bummer, but I certainly reaped the benefits living in an amazing place. I was incredibly fortunate to spend a fair amount of my childhood on a ranch within Teton Park. The sad part is seeing a great place ruined by 20,000 square foot homes and the great local culture dissolved. I certainly haven’t seen any financial benefits, however.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

It's crazy to me that people want to live in 20k sq foot homes. My dream would be a 3 or 4 bedroom house on large acreage with a river or creek


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, I do the tile work in a lot of “mansions” and the square footage thing just blows me away. Wait, hold up, it’s just the two of you???


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

foreigner said:


> It's crazy to me that people want to live in 20k sq foot homes. My dream would be a 3 or 4 bedroom house on large acreage with a river or creek


Live? These ‘homes’ aren’t LIVED in! These are vacation homes. The third or fourth, in most cases. Met with a potential client recently. In describing what he wanted his cabinets to be said, “I want something different. Our Santa Barbara home has lots of white painted cabinets. In our Napa house we went with the big European stone and timber motif. Our Sedona house is adobe with lots of pastels and such. We went with the timber and reclaimed wood thing in our Park City home. I’d like to go with lots of rift sawn oak in our Alta (Wy) place…”. I shit you not. My current client is building a $5 mil home less than a mile from his “cabin” I’d guess is worth $3mil, which he will keep for guests. I’ve been to his current full time home, in Idaho Galls, that has to be in the $5 mil range. It’s really quite insane.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Montet202 said:


> Live? These ‘homes’ aren’t LIVED in! These are vacation homes. The third or fourth, in most cases. Met with a potential client recently. In describing what he wanted his cabinets to be said, “I want something different. Our Santa Barbara home has lots of white painted cabinets. In our Napa house we went with the big European stone and timber motif. Our Sedona house is adobe with lots of pastels and such. We went with the timber and reclaimed wood thing in our Park City home. I’d like to go with lots of rift sawn oak in our Alta (Wy) place…”. I shit you not. My current client is building a $5 mil home less than a mile from his “cabin” I’d guess is worth $3mil, which he will keep for guests. I’ve been to his current full time home, in Idaho Galls, that has to be in the $5 mil range. It’s really quite insane.


Well shit.

I live in a 1000 sq ft mill house that was built in 1948 with a 100 amp electric panel and no garage. Shit I don't even have eaves on the roof. But my mortgage is almost paid off, and I did it on a lowly public employee salary. I am grateful for everything I have. I am so much better off than probably 95% of every human on the planet. I even have a bunch of boats and even more paddles. I feel really guilty even for buying a "new" eleven year old RAV4 from a friend who's moving overseas and am still keeping the 25 year old Tacoma I bought new in 1997.

I lived in northern Utah for several years in the '90s. I used to travel through Driggs routinely. I always enjoyed it and never figured it would be "gentrified." I have great memories of taking pictures of friends standing on the flatbed with the giant potato advertising the drive-in theater. Is that still there? I haven't been through there in a possum's age.


Let's go boat!


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

Will Amette said:


> Well shit.
> 
> I live in a 1000 sq ft mill house that was built in 1948 with a 100 amp electric panel and no garage. Shit I don't even have eaves on the roof. But my mortgage is almost paid off, and I did it on a lowly public employee salary. I am grateful for everything I have. I am so much better off than probably 95% of every human on the planet. I even have a bunch of boats and even more paddles. I feel really guilty even for buying a "new" eleven year old RAV4 from a friend who's moving overseas and am still keeping the 25 year old Tacoma I bought new in 1997.
> 
> Let's go boat!


Yup. I’m trying to figure out how to make my 1500 square foot house smaller, once my kids move out. Though, admittedly, I would like my 2400 square foot shop a little bigger.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

And this is not the one percent, it’s the ten percent. Years ago I did some repairs in a home at the mouth of La Plata canyon. Dude was some stockbroker hedge fund kinda guy that owned jets, plural. The contractor told me that his propane bill was 2k/month due to poor design (two story windows all across the the north side) and hydronic snow melt for driveways and sidewalks. This is 15 years ago when propane was less then a buck a gallon. Thus dude is not the one percent.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

Will Amette said:


> Well shit.
> 
> I live in a 1000 sq ft mill house that was built in 1948 with a 100 amp electric panel and no garage. Shit I don't even have eaves on the roof. But my mortgage is almost paid off, and I did it on a lowly public employee salary. I am grateful for everything I have. I am so much better off than probably 95% of every human on the planet. I even have a bunch of boats and even more paddles. I feel really guilty even for buying a "new" eleven year old RAV4 from a friend who's moving overseas and am still keeping the 25 year old Tacoma I bought new in 1997.
> 
> ...


The tater truck is still there. But the Spud drive in screen blew over late last winter in a horrendous windstorm, after surviving from the forties.
Owners were gonna rebuild it immediately based on the old plans. County had other ideas. Guess they'll rebuild it next summer.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Gawd I saw some terrible movie there lol. Can’t remember what. Wish the world still made big dumb stuff and put it on the roadside…or maybe I just like remembering it ? The big root beers still there too I think on the way?


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

jamesthomas said:


> And this is not the one percent, it’s the ten percent. Years ago I did some repairs in a home at the mouth of La Plata canyon. Dude was some stockbroker hedge fund kinda guy that owned jets, plural. The contractor told me that his propane bill was 2k/month due to poor design (two story windows all across the the north side) and hydronic snow melt for driveways and sidewalks. This is 15 years ago when propane was less then a buck a gallon. Thus dude is not the one percent.


I still remember doing interior trim on a place along the river in Jackson, where I first saw radiant heat being installed in a driveway. 
I was awestruck.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

tetoncounty said:


> I still remember doing interior trim on a place along the river in Jackson, where I first saw radiant heat being installed in a driveway.
> I was awestruck.


And now it's totally commonplace.
"You have a north facing garage and you DIDN'T put heat in it?! How positively prehistoric!"


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Man I feel like the only poor guy left…my driveway has a dead car on it. White trash!! Keep waiting for my gentrified town to tell me I just need to leave cause iam gross lol


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Kept getting this “most expensive home in Utah “ on my feed so I just searched for Jackson. Don’t know how old the Vedic is but it’s probably more now. Fuck it must be nice to have fancy stuff!!


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Kept getting this “most expensive home in Utah “ on my feed so I just searched for Jackson. Don’t know how old the Vedic is but it’s probably more now. Fuck it must be nice to have fancy stuff!!


Teton County passed a "law" some years ago which capped the size of a home at 10,000 sq. ft. A rich guy took them to Court because he was gonna feel cramped in that small a house and built bigger. This went on for some years, and a few million tax dollars. Rich guy lost, and had to make his house a little smaller.
Sometimes, living around here, I think I'm taking crazy pills. Then, I go elk hunting, or ski the backcountry, and feel somewhat better.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Can you imagine how much Pinchecharlie’s posted house costs to heat, have the windows cleaned etc etc. I guess a good portion of upkeep/maintainence $ should come to local folks so that’s a good but the mega/trophy home just seems sooo not sustainable.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

jamesthomas said:


> Can you imagine how much Pinchecharlie’s posted house costs to heat, have the windows cleaned etc etc. I guess a good portion of upkeep/maintainence $ should come to local folks so that’s a good but the mega/trophy home just seems sooo not sustainable.


I’ve known several people that ‘shop’ for these homes. They keep those places stocked and ready should they decide to show up on a whim. One friend hadn’t bought groceries in ages because they swap food out in houses so often the food would get tossed. She’d take it all home. 
Another friend caretakes a place for $120k/year plus benefits AND free housing. All he does is coordinate housekeepers, landscapers, the plow guy, the shoppers, etc. It’s unmitigated gluttony.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, like I said, not sustainable in any shape or form. Isn’t gluttony one of the seven deadlys. GASP


----------



## robemega (Feb 24, 2013)

I lived in eastern Idaho for almost 25 years and was happy to leave the crazy republican politics that permeated every part of life. We still have a house in Teton Valley and love it there for a visit but so glad I live in CO full time for now. We rafted and skied and hiked.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

jamesthomas said:


> Can you imagine how much Pinchecharlie’s posted house costs to heat, have the windows cleaned etc etc. I guess a good portion of upkeep/maintainence $ should come to local folks so that’s a good but the mega/trophy home just seems sooo not sustainable.





Pinchecharlie said:


> ever bang a tennis pro when you where young? Yeah me neither


No. But I DID bang a rodeo queen. AND a ski racer. 
Still do.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I know a few people that work at the hospital there. The hospital pays for a shuttle for employees from I believe Rexburg or IF where housing is more affordable.

Definitely more flat water and good fishing as far as water goes. Not sure if you are rafting or kayaking but a lot of reachable whitewater. Living in salmon driving 3 hours is just another drive. You have the local runs, bliss haggerman, black canyon of the bear, of course salmon, the breuno and jarbridge.


----------



## tetonadam (Apr 30, 2019)

tetoncounty said:


> No. But I DID bang a rodeo queen. AND a ski racer.
> Still do.


What was his name?


----------



## tetonadam (Apr 30, 2019)

robemega said:


> I lived in eastern Idaho for almost 25 years and was happy to leave the crazy republican politics that permeated every part of life. We still have a house in Teton Valley and love it there for a visit but so glad I live in CO full time for now. We rafted and skied and hiked.


If you let politics permeate every part of your life, then yes , we are glad you live in Colorado too.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

tetonadam said:


> What was his name?


I never kiss and tell.


----------



## tetonadam (Apr 30, 2019)

tetoncounty said:


> I never kiss and tell.


Yeah, just “tell”


----------

